# snowblower belts



## don woiak (Apr 19, 2018)

I have a 36" single stage haban snowblower I need the manual and two belts. right now all I have is 842-260063 off a picture of a manual any help would be great don woiak in wis


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check out this in our "Manuals" section. Is this what you have?
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/haban-snow-thrower.12/


----------

